# Toppers for walking sticks.



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

The eagles / bear and the greenman are carved in butternut.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice or Good Job doesn't get it….those are absolutely amazing! Outstanding work.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

The Greenman topper is excellent.
Your level of craftsmanship shows in your work. 
Beautiful.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

amazing work especially love that bear/eagle combo.you should post these in projects.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Fantastic work. I would love to see a blog about your carving technique. These definitely belong in your project postings.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

> Fantastic work. I would love to see a blog about your carving technique. These definitely belong in your project postings.
> 
> - Lazyman


This is the basic process I go though to carve a stick topper
.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Wow, your carvings blow away everything I have seen here. If you aren't teaching carving then you may be in the wrong field.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Do you selfie these? If so where ?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the visual process pictures. I would fail in the first step where you draw a shape onto the blank. My ability to draw is terrible.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

> Thanks for the visual process pictures. I would fail in the first step where you draw a shape onto the blank. My ability to draw is terrible.
> 
> - Lazyman


I do not draw well I made I pattern from a picture of a bear. Most of the time I print a picture on plane paper and spray glue it to the wood.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Wonderful work. Amazing.


----------



## wallkicker (Oct 6, 2009)

A little late to chime in but nicely done all around. I was wondering if you could give a little detail on what tool you are carving with and maybe what burrs. Very nice !
.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

amazing workmanship. enjoy the progress pictures. Thanks for posting


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Excellent work. Love it


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice indeed !


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

You jerk. Now mine look HORRIBLE. snort

Seriously, those are beautiful (uh, wanna trade?).

Now let us see a couple of the finished creatures.

A tip: I go to the big box and buy rubber corks of various sizes. I drill a hole through them to allow me to run a deck screw through them. I, then, drill a hole in the bottom of the stick and run the cork in. This gives me a nice, replaceable rubber base that will sand to the exact profile of my sticks.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

YEP



> Fantastic work. I would love to see a blog about your carving technique. These definitely belong in your project postings.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Thanks for the visual process pictures. I would fail in the first step where you draw a shape onto the blank. My ability to draw is terrible.
> 
> - Lazyman


Haha yeah I feel like his process is like the "draw Darth Vader step by step" images


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

that eagle/bear is fabulously beautiful …DO YOU SELL THESE ? *GREAT JOB :<))))*


----------



## PennsWoods (Sep 11, 2021)

Outstanding job. Thanks for posting, I enjoy seeing your work.

Larry


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Great work, Randy! That bear and eagle combo is really outstanding.

For those of you asking about him selling, I'd suggest contacting him by private message, instead of on the open forum.

Claude


----------

